# Kernel 2.6.0 + linux-wlan-ng mini-howto

## francesc

Yesterday I installed 2.6.0 in my laptop, I found some problems making linux-wlan-ng work, so I decided to write a mini-howto about making it work in Gentoo.

I decided to use latest version of linux-wlan-ng (not in Portage) so I decided to modify last available ebuild to make a new one for latest version (step1), then I corrected a little directory problem in kernel source, linux-wlan-ng looks for the directory x86 wich is not available on 2.6, got fixed with a symbolic link (step2) and finally we just have to emerge the ebuild, I found it produced a Sandbox violation error so I disabled it before emerging the package (step3), and that's it, linux-wlan-ng working with kernel 2.6

Step 1

cd /usr/portage/net-wireless/linux-wlan-ng/

cp linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1_pre11.ebuild linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1_pre16.ebuild

ebuild linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1_pre16.ebuild digest

Step 2

cd /usr/src/linux/arch # or the directory where you have 2.6.0 source

ln -s i386 x86

Step 3

FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge linux-wlan-ng

Now I still have some problems with 2.6, I can't make Fn+F2 key combination work, it's used on my laptop (Compaq N800) to enable/disable the wireless adapter (a multiport -internal USB- device attached to laptop's lid), I found in kernel log this error "[kernel] atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x163, data 0xf8, on isa0060/serio0)" I'll try to solve it in the upcoming days, if somebody already knows how to solve it let me know.

----------

## Muso

Ty...

Worked perfectly for me  :Smile: 

gentoo-dev-src-2.6.1-r1

----------

## EinsDrei

Can you modify step 1, so that every newbie sees, what is going on?

----------

## yamakawa

I think the key francesc noted was

```

ln -s i386 x86

```

but I had a trouble with the solution.

I tried to emerge the package of net-wireless/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1_pre16, which now is the official unstable version.

First, I got an error saying

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/src/linux/include/linux/modversions.h does not exist!
> 
>     To fix, run 'make dep' in /usr/src/linux.
> ...

 

As I installed kernel 2.6.2-rc1, this message does not make any sense to me.

Then I hit this page and tried Francecs' solution. It did not work for me. Emerging the package stopped with the same error message.

I do not know this is right, but I looked for "modversions.h" as the message said, found it in /usr/src/linux-2.6.2-rc1/include/config/, copied it to /usr/src/linux-2.6.2-rc1/include/linux/, and finally did Francecs' step 3, that is

```

FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge -u linux-wlan-ng

```

but this time with "-u."

Without the FEATURES, I came across an error

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.2-rc1'
> 
>   MKELF   scripts/elfconfig.h
> ...

 

----------

## CrZy_T

 *Cheap-Bastard wrote:*   

> Ty...
> 
> Worked perfectly for me 
> 
> gentoo-dev-src-2.6.1-r1

 

Could you please give me a very basic step-by-step how-to on how you did it? I can't find any good how-to for 2.6.x. The once on the forums hasn't quite done it for me ....

Include USB-options in kernel please.

\\CrZy_T

----------

## Muso

 *CrZy_T wrote:*   

>  *Cheap-Bastard wrote:*   Ty...
> 
> Worked perfectly for me 
> 
> gentoo-dev-src-2.6.1-r1 
> ...

 

Well... I no longer use linux-wlan-ng.  The kernel has built in prism-2.5 drivers... so I simply made them <*> static.  Then followed with a quick cp /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.eth1 ... then edited my /etc/conf.d/net to make eth1 my primary interface... dhcp ... then rc-update del net.eth0 default && rc-update add net.eth1 default and Voila!  I have wireless.

Much more simple and straight forward than the PITA Linux-wlan-ng crap.  

I am using a netgear ma311 .... which works perfectly.  As to your question about usb ... I always use pci nic's.  So I cannot help you there.   But if you still want to build the linux-wlan-ng with the newer 2.6.x kernels ... simply cd /usr/src/linux/arch     then ln -sf i386 x86.  Then do a FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge linux-wlan-ng.  It will build.  

Try using the drivers in the kernel though ... so much easier  :Very Happy: 

Kernel = Linux Equinox 2.6.3-rc2-gentoo #1 Tue Feb 10 15:29:27 HST 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+  AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

----------

## CrZy_T

Oh... thought you had the same laptop as francesc. Can't get my stupid Fn + F2 shit working with 2.6 kernel.

----------

